# Gamecube



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

So I was digging thru some boxes and came across the gamecube. I thought this would be good for my 6 yr old.
When I load it up it is asking for a memory card. Do you have to have one in it for it to play a game?


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

You don't need a memory card to play the game, but it is needed to save any progress in a game.

I'd recommend getting a small memory card for cheap just to have, but for a 6 year old, it shouldn't be too much of a problem for him/her to play and start from the beginning of the game each time depending on what games are played. Sports or racing type games are good for simple plug in and play.

Hope this helps.
-Jeff


----------



## mackeysasser12 (Jan 11, 2012)

I still have my old N64...still works great with Goldeneye and Shadows of the Empire!


----------

